# Ideas to raise money please!!!



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all.

Hope everyone's well!!  

I'm herer asking for some ideas to raise £1100 for our treatment.

Should start in next 3-4months. total is £1750. so far we only have £700!  

don't have much to sell and cant think of anything else to do!!

Thank you x x


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi sjay, 

I saw this on the telegraph newpapers website, Some of the ideas are a little strange but I no idea is a bad idea, right?

Hope this helps and goodluck

DSH X X


1. Take up dog walking
For the keen dog lover, there's a cunning way to make money from man's best friend. If you take your dog for a walk round the block before and after work, why not charge to take neighbours' dogs, too? Dog-walkers can charge upwards of £10 per hour per dog, with higher rates for walkies at weekends and on bank holidays. Those interested should either post an ad in the window of your local newsagent.

2. Make your home a movie star
It is not just Britain's stately homes and landmark listed buildings that are in demand by directors of films, TV series and advertisements. Many use ordinary homes and flats, and will pay the owners handsomely for the privilege of having the run of the place. Rates vary, but the minimum location fee is £500 a day; if your house is deemed suitable - or distinctive enough - to appear in a major film, it could earn up to £3,000 a day.

3. Rent out your driveway
If you home fails the screen test, you can still make money from it by renting out your driveway. There are now a number of agencies, including letmepark.com and yourparkingspace.co.uk, that match motorists looking for regular parking slots with homeowners with spare drive space. Rates vary depending on location and the demand for parking in the area. 

Not surprisingly, prime locations in London and those within easy walking distance of train and Tube stations command the highest rates. Those who live near major sporting venues, such as Wimbledon, Ascot, Silverstone or Wembley, can also charge premium rates during major sporting events. 

4. Give your pet a taste of the high life
Television, film and advertising agencies are always looking for "star pets" to appear in their productions - and are willing to pay up to £90 an hour to the owners of animals with a natural ability to perform, who can take stage directions, and look generally adorable in front of a camera.

5. Become a home tutor
Whatever your skills - be it speaking a second language, playing a musical instrument or an advanced knowledge of calculus - you can get paid for teaching in your spare time.

6. Put your pedantry to good use
Fans of Lynne Truss (the author of the grammar guide Eats, Shoots and Leaves) will be pleased to know that they can earn good money by proof-reading and editing manuscripts - up to £3.95 a page. The Society for Editors and Proofreaders suggests a minimum rate of £19.25 an hour, although this is for those with appropriate proofing qualifications; beginners are likely to earn far less. 

7. Become an artist's model
Many art schools and colleges will pay good money for life models to pose for their classes - and it's not just for the lithe-limbed and big-busted. As this generally involves sitting around with no clothes on in front of a group of strangers, it is not for shrinking violets.

8. Join a focus group
Many companies want to know about your shopping habits - and are prepared to pay you to find out which flavour of crisps you prefer or how amusing you find the rhymes in greetings cards. Those who take part in online surveys will be paid £6 an hour. 

9. Become a mystery shopper
Some market research companies hire mystery shoppers to review service standards in hotels, restaurants, pubs, health spas and even trains. While the rates of pay are relatively low - in some cases, just £5 an hour - these "shoppers" can claim back expenses, so at least you get an evening out for free.

10. Become an Avon lady/Ann summers parties
Since the start of the year, door-to-door cosmetic sales company Avon has reported a substantial increase in the number of new recruits, which it says is partly due to the credit crunch.


----------



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks dsh!!!

I am actually a dog groomer, but unfortunately there are so many grromers round here that I'm not needed!!! we have also got our own adult lingerie website (just like ann summers) but we can't afford to do the parties yet!!!

I will look into the other ideas.

thanks xx


----------

